# dust collection for sawmills



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Does anyone run a dust collector for their sawmill? I am in the process of designing a building for my sawmill and have tossed the idea around of hooking up a dust collector to the mill. Any suggestions of what dust collector to use for an out door application? I was also considering funneling the sawdust into a pellet compactor I have seen little compactors going for about 1500-2000 on CL is this a good or bad idea?

Thanks for the help 

Greg


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Question*

Would the dust coilector hose have to follow the head as it moves along the rails? Seems to me that would be a rather complicated arrangement, i donno? When I've had milling done, I just used a small tractor with a scoop and gathered it up afterward. I kinda enjoyed the dust actually, a byproduct of a fun job. :thumbsup: bill

I also used this:
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/REMCO-Plastic-Shovel-3UE32?Pid=search


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I had been using a small tractor to scoop up the sawdust however I am out of places to go with it. I was hoping at bare min I could collect it in bags barrels etc and get it to someone who could use it for animal bedding. I was told by a horse owner that walnut dust is bad for the horses hoofs so I started thinkin of other ways to use the sawdust. That is when I saw the pellet compactors on CL my neighbor offered to plow for me in exchange for pellets I had also considered buying my own pellet burning stove. As for the dust collector itself I have seen only one guy with one set up to the mill. It ran along a track above his saw and coiled up slightly as the head ran back and forth. It worked real slick unfortunately I never asked what type of collector he had all I know is it was outside the building where the sawmill was. I have done searches online for dust collection and I keep coming up with really large ones for outdoor use or smaller ones intended for indoor use. I can supply 220v electricity to the machine just a little stumped right now on this any help would be awesome thanks guys.

greg


----------



## Faceted rock (Jan 13, 2011)

Greg, how many of your machines will work and which ones? In fact, there are many ways to remove the sawdust. Take a look at this option http://www.serra.de/index.php?id=21&L=1 The sawdust collector, collects the sawdust and can be emptied at any desired place as for example a container. If you show a photo of the machine, I can draw the whole construction sawdust container from cheap materials for your sawmill. 
Sorry for bad English.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*one of these?*

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/motor-blowers.html

You can just use the blower motor to collect the dust then run a large flex hose to a container. Never mind bags and filters since it sounds like you are more concerted with "collecting" than "filtering", but I could be wrong? A cyclone may be all that's necessary and the dust will just settle out at the bottom like the larger industrial units. The saw mill creates must more dust than typical shop machines in my experience with mills. So, it will take a serious collection blower to keep up. I don't know what that size would be, maybe 2 HP, 3 HP? more? 
One issue I can envision is the air volume *in* must equal air volume *out*, so you can't just exhaust it into a sealed container like a bag or drum without a means for the air and likely the dust as well to escape. That's why I suggested a cyclone with an open end over a drum. I'm completely guessing here, so pardon the rambling on...good luck to Ya.  biil


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

greg4269ub said:


> I was told by a horse owner that walnut dust is bad for the horses hoofs so I started thinkin of other ways to use the sawdust.


My method of disposal , which proved to be a small money maker from basically trash is to bag wood chips...from the jointer and planer, and stables pay for them. You're right about Black Walnut being toxic, along with other species, like some Oaks, Black Locust, and Yew. You can do a search of the species, which means you'll have to separate your waste. 

One stable told me that wood with food names should be avoided. Wood chips that are wet or have been wet are subject to bacteria and fungus, which also is not good for animals.












 







.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

On my small bandmill, I mounted a piece of 4 inch PVC on the off side of the head, in line with the sawdust path, and attached a hose from it to the dust collector. Since the hose is light, all that must be done is keep the path clear of obstructions. It probably picks up 95% of the dust, but my small mill is electric, and inside the shop. My Meadows mill had a blower, and shot the dust 30 feet or so out...but that was a circular mill, and would not be practical for a bandmill.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

Greg, Everthing I have read about pellet mills is that the saw dust has to be dry and then you need a bonding agent to hold it together. Here are a few sites I have found.
http://www.makeyourownpellets.com/
http://www.pelletpros.com/


----------



## Faceted rock (Jan 13, 2011)

Another possible way to use sawdust http://radikal.ru/F/s017.radikal.ru/i402/1111/9a/0ade51915b7e.jpg.html and drying timber.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

greg4269ub said:


> . . . I was told by a horse owner that walnut dust is bad for the horses hoofs . .


It's not just bad for their hooves, bw sawdust can actually kill a horse. 

Before I show you any pictures I better ask what kind of mill you have I cannot remember and any ideas I have may not be applicable. 




.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I have an LT15 saw TT I was also hoping to get an edger at some point which would be nice to hook up to the collection system.

I was thinkin of doing a cyclone collector (3-5hp) which could be funneled into almost anything I think. For now I could use a 55 gal drum or several if needed. I can also keep out the BW this way. I will have to look at the pellet option a little more. I don't do a whole lot of winter milling so I should get a little reprieve from the sawdust for a bit.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here Ya go!*

Collection, bagging emptying, all with one machine and.... it even collects leaves:
http://search.drpower.com/drpower/Leaf%20Vacuum

If nothing else see how the blower and collection bin are plumbed up. Blowers/vacuums can be got from here:
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/motor-blowers.html
The box can be a water storage tank like farmers use:
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200331888_200331888
http://www.watertanks.com/rectangulartanks/


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

greg4269ub said:


> I have an LT15 saw . . . I was thinkin of doing a cyclone collector (3-5hp) which could be funneled into almost anything I think. . . .


Really, I can't think of a better option than that. I know a 5 HP cyclone would easily keep up with my LT40 Super so no problem for the LT15. Not long after I bought my saw I set it up in my shop that winter a few times when it was real nasty outside. I hooked a 2HP twin bag simple impeller style China-made DC to it and it kept up just fine as long as I didn't push the feed rate. 

So I think a 3HP cyclone for your's is going to be just fine. Tell you what you can do in a pinch though. Whenever I saw Bois d Arc (I have buyers for the dust), unless I'm sawing a lot of it, I just tie-strap one of those XX Large 20 gallon ziploc bags to the chute - the real big ones with the handle cutouts. Use a large tie strap, and let a small amount of the zip loc part outside of the tie strap and the zipper unlocked a little so some air pressure can escape. You'll lose a small amount of dust but not much. You'll catch 95% or more of the dust. 

If you can't picture it let me know and I'll take a pic for you. The bag mil is enough that it will not tear apart even when full of wet osage dust. It will start to drag the ground as the cuts get lower and bag gets fuller, but you can lay down a trap and weigh it at each end and the ground won't rip it apart. 

Works great when you are milling one or three logs and haven't set up a permanent system yet. 


.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you every one who contributed to this thread. I had the general idea and all of your input helped refine things. I will be getting the dust collector first then I will try to work the pellet thing into the mix as time goes on. It will be good to have the collector outside the building as well so it can suck the carbon monoxide out of the building at the same time as the sawdust.


----------



## Faceted rock (Jan 13, 2011)

Another version of container for sawdust 
from above closes with a cloth.


----------



## kpantherpro (Oct 3, 2011)

hey greg, back when I had my cabinet shop I set up a system using a shop vac and a couple of heavy duty plastic garbage cans, and a lid(one that snaps on or fits securely is best/needs to be as airtight as possible ). in the lid you'll drill 2 holes 180 degrees apart and use couplers or epoxy to secure your vacuum lines in and then out, also a diverter/divider/small partition inside the garbage can lid helps a bit too(a piece of wood screwed into the lid or even cardboard duct taped inside will work, this is your collector, the exit line will go to your shop vac which will collect minimal sawdust until the trash can fills up fills up, and is where you get the suction from. when the garbage can fills up replace with an empty one. the stuff you come up with when your bored...lol


----------

